# Champagne Jam!!!!!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Turn Up Your Old Kenwoods!!!
Party at Prepper Forum! Join In And Add To It!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

B.B. has been one of the singers that has given me a lot of energy when I felt like slowing down.

This is one of the songs I have used as gas:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back at ya:






Funk night at PF.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> B.B. has been one of the singers that has given me a lot of energy when I felt like slowing down.
> 
> This is one of the songs I have used as gas:


That is one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Back at ya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, heck yes!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok I'm awake


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bjork it all!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Except that I was listening to old Soviet military music 1930's+ haha I'm a nostalgic party pooper


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Party is goin' on over here!!!!!!!
Be advised, not the edited version


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Except that I was listening to old Soviet military music 1930's+ haha I'm a nostalgic party pooper


Share it!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Camel923 said:


>


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Five - O, Gotta Go!!!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


>


A rockin' tune I remember fondly!

Right back at you!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> Turn Up Your Old Kenwoods!!!
> Party at Prepper Forum! Join In And Add To It!!!


 I have always liked ARS! I was lucky enough to see them in concert in late 89


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Share it!!!!


It's too slow for this exciting thread


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Want some legs along with your song? Here ya go!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Here ya go... The preppers national anthem, heavy metal edition:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you liked the bad girls, Lita was the baddest of the bad girls. Yeah, I had a crush on this bad girl.

This is one loud version, so wake up the neighbors!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This song was played relentlessly at the bars and discos when I was stationed in Germany.

Man, the memories.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


>


Oh, yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Camel923 said:


>


Hell Yeah!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don Kirshner's Rock Concert might be a bit of a hazy memory to some, but I was young enough to not be doing substances...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Camel923 said:


>


Love the song but since he went all panty waste on Michele Bachmann for playing it at her campaign stop, he is a douche bag. I also really like his song "Zombie Zoo", but will not link it. **** Tom Petty.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Blondie, doing David Bowie's _Heroes_.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


>


At work, I sing Christmas songs all Summer long. For some reason, it makes people mad.

Come December, I flip over to Ozzie songs. Makes another group of workers mad.

Seems I can make nobody happy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Something I can really understand...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

stevie ray


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, but I am just an Average Guy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGE6YWVao0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlN3oEjMpUQ


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sorry, but I am just an Average Guy.


Yep that is me to a tee...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGE6YWVao0Yhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlN3oEjMpUQ


Droppin' acid tunes, you say?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok I'll risk forum ridicule  This is what's making me happy right now, my family does something similar during celebrations, men show off their skills while very drunk on Horilka


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe it is the tequila, but things are turning black....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I give up my CAC next month (Some know what I mean), so here is a song for that....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Ok I'll risk forum ridicule  This is what's making me happy right now, my family does something similar during celebrations, men show off their skills while very drunk on Horilka


That is too cool, and not just because the music has my wife dancing all around the living room.

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ok last one


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> ok last one


No doubt, I would cut my ear off. Still, Wifey is dancing!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For our Aussie buddy.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG, Wifey likes your mjusic better than what I am playing.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

one from the way back machine


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Five Finger Death Punch - Wrong Side Of Heaven: 




This one is hard to watch


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That was really cool everyone! One summer I was fortunate enough to have a short career as a paid "roadie", I worked on a stage crew for an auditorium. Jimmy Buffet, Pat Benatar, Joan Jett and The Blackhearts and a bunch of plays and symphonies. I have no stories from the plays or symphonies...imagine that.

Joan Jett was one wasted chick during sound checks then when the curtain fell, she became sober and was fantastic. Joan fell down on stage during sound check and no one seemed to care. I sat back stage and watched the audience the whole concert and drank beer with her full time roadies. 

Pat Benatar was barely 5' tall and fed the crew one hell of a good meal. I set up her band's drum sets. She thanked each of us for our hard work. 

Jimmy Buffet gave us T-Shirts and beer after the concert. I lost the t-shirt that night.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Any body seen my bell bottoms ?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Their tears left cold as a stone.....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Carl Douglas - Kung fu fighting(original): 




?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

well now


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Any body seen my bell bottoms ?


I saw Gary Wright twice in concert in the 70's. I liked the songs that got airplay but liked his album "The Light of Smiles" the best. Good times!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Speaking of Jimmy Buffet his group chartered a 727 from the airline I was working for then and luck would have it the flight route
went right over our operations center. We got a call in dispatch from the crew and they said they were going to put someone on
the radio who wanted to say hi and it was Jimmy! That was so cool of him to say hello to us!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My contributions to this thread are detailed in the links that follow, that is all:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I still have Kung Fu Fighting in my head, this thread is awesome


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

!!!!!!!


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A new day, a new genre:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

OMC - How Bizarre:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

*SUMMER WINE*:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Allow me to throw a couple in the pile:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into t&#8230;: 




Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


>


I love this song, love her dad too.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Something fun:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Great, it's Monday for a Tuesday. Got to go to town to pay bills and go to the courthouse to register a recently acquired car. Deciding whether or not I am going to be late for work. Think hard about calling in "sick."

Good song for a Pseudo Monday (Tuesday after a holiday).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know; this song always speaks to me.
What do you think?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One Grateful Dead leads to another.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to see these guys in Reno on their Eliminator tour in 1983. I think it was 1983. Those memories are a tad hazy....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Play that funky music white boy! LMAO good thread!


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Great Post, I could sit here all night finding tunes... enjoyable to see all the variety..


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Metallica - The Unforgiven II [Official Music Vid&#8230;:


----------

